# UK visit visa query...?



## nikkih (Jul 18, 2009)

My partner is planning to move out to Dubai next month with me when I go to start my new job.
He is a British Citizen and therefore qualifies for the free visit visa. He wishes to use this to enter Dubai until he can find work and obtain his residency visa.
I have read lots of confusing information on various websites and hoped someone on here could help me.
Is the 60 day visit visa still available, or only 30 days?
Will he still be able to apply for a 30 day extension after this period if necessary? Or is it easier to drive into Oman for the day instead and re-enter on a new visit visa?
Finally, will he need to have a return flight booked to enter Dubai initially or can he obtain his visit visa having arrived on a single ticket?

I have tried looking on the DNRD website for this info but it doesn't appear to be working.

Thanks.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Nikki

Your partner will be able to enter the UAE on a 30-day visit visa, which will be stamped in his passport on arrival. He doesn't have to have a return ticket booked. On expiry, the visit visa can be renewed once within the country by going to DNRD, filling in the appropriate forms and paying a fee of approx. AED620. Once he reaches the 60-day limit, he will need to cross a border and re-enter on a new visit visa. If he doesn't want to pay out AED620 for an in-country extension, he can do a visa run at the end of the initial 30 day period. Search the forum for more information on visa runs as there have been lots of threads on that topic.

Good luck with the move

KP


----------



## nikkih (Jul 18, 2009)

Thankyou so much KP, that's really helpful!



katiepotato said:


> Hi Nikki
> 
> Your partner will be able to enter the UAE on a 30-day visit visa, which will be stamped in his passport on arrival. He doesn't have to have a return ticket booked. On expiry, the visit visa can be renewed once within the country by going to DNRD, filling in the appropriate forms and paying a fee of approx. AED620. Once he reaches the 60-day limit, he will need to cross a border and re-enter on a new visit visa. If he doesn't want to pay out AED620 for an in-country extension, he can do a visa run at the end of the initial 30 day period. Search the forum for more information on visa runs as there have been lots of threads on that topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

*airline ticket*

Which airline is he flying and where is he flying out from?

I flew ABZ-LHR-DOH-AUH with Qatar airways when I came out here to live with my husban 8 weeks ago. I didn't think they were going to let me on the plane at Heathrow - they called security who were not happy at all, as I had no return ticket bought, and no invitation letter from my husband.

I worried all the flight in case I had the same problem at Doha, but everything was fine - well apart from Qatar Airways "five star" entertainment system breaking down within 2 minutes of takeoff, but I digress.

I know I should have had a letter from my hubby, but as I had already been out on 8 return trips in the previous 2 years, I didn't even remember to do this!

Good luck!


----------



## nikkih (Jul 18, 2009)

He's booked a single ticket with Gulf Air from London Heathrow but now we're concerned he won't be allowed in if he doesn't have a return or onward ticket prebooked. 




mgb said:


> Which airline is he flying and where is he flying out from?
> 
> I flew ABZ-LHR-DOH-AUH with Qatar airways when I came out here to live with my husban 8 weeks ago. I didn't think they were going to let me on the plane at Heathrow - they called security who were not happy at all, as I had no return ticket bought, and no invitation letter from my husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

nikkih said:


> He's booked a single ticket with Gulf Air from London Heathrow but now we're concerned he won't be allowed in if he doesn't have a return or onward ticket prebooked.


Maybe check with Gulf Air, ask what their policy is in this case? It wasn't immigration who flagged up the query with me - it was the Qatar airways gate attendant who called security.

I think it would be easy enough to get into the UAE without having a return flight, (I know a few people without residency who have done this) assuming the airline will let you board the plane in the first place!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I arrived in June 08 via Emirates with no return journey booked, was not asked by the airline or Immigration whether I had a return ticket booked and had the visit visa stamped with no problems. My husband arrived in April on a single ticket with KLM and wasn't questioned at any stage either - so I really don't think you need to worry. However if you are concerned I would agree with MGB; check with Gulf Air and see what their policy is.


----------



## nikkih (Jul 18, 2009)

Great, thanks for your advice. We will contact Gulf Air and check their policy.



mgb said:


> Maybe check with Gulf Air, ask what their policy is in this case? It wasn't immigration who flagged up the query with me - it was the Qatar airways gate attendant who called security.
> 
> I think it would be easy enough to get into the UAE without having a return flight, (I know a few people without residency who have done this) assuming the airline will let you board the plane in the first place!


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem as he is coming out on an British Passport, but have to say like the others it will be worth checking, my partner and I arrived on a return tickets (just because it was actually cheaper to book return than single), so I can not comment.

The one thing that I would say is that it is cheaper to do the oman visa run then it is to extend your stay in country, it is a painless process that takes about 5 hours in total, from dubai to board, through boarder control and back to dubai.

Thankfully we are both sponsored in our jobs now so we don't have to do the run anymore but when we did, it wasn't too bad, and you only have to pay 30 AED for your Oman visa.


----------



## nikkih (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Hopefully he'll get a job sorted sooner rather than later but it's good to know it's a fairly painless process in the meantime! 



Spadge said:


> It shouldn't be a problem as he is coming out on an British Passport, but have to say like the others it will be worth checking, my partner and I arrived on a return tickets (just because it was actually cheaper to book return than single), so I can not comment.
> 
> The one thing that I would say is that it is cheaper to do the oman visa run then it is to extend your stay in country, it is a painless process that takes about 5 hours in total, from dubai to board, through boarder control and back to dubai.
> 
> Thankfully we are both sponsored in our jobs now so we don't have to do the run anymore but when we did, it wasn't too bad, and you only have to pay 30 AED for your Oman visa.


----------

